# Diesel Idle RPM



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I would like to hear from other owners of the Diesel regarding idle rpm.
Mine is about 825 when warm. At this speed the creep when stopped is a lot.
With foot off I can go 10kmh. I can really feel the engine working against the trans.
I think chev needs to look at this. Any comments?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Transmission automatically shifts into neutral when vehicle is stopped and the brake pedal applied.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I was thinking it is set that high to avoid vibrations. Take a diesel down to 500 rpms and it runs, but can shake(like most any engine). More comfort IMO. Would be nice to turn it down a little though if possible.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

When i had my vw diesel it would idle about that also.Mine was a standard but if you leave it in first gear ,idle speed it would run about 10 kmh.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

825-833 - something in that range sounds about right. 

If you're new to Diesels, it might just be an adjustment to they way they feel. I remember when I first got my Diesel the way that it handled coasting down from highway speed, idling through parking lots, braking or releasing the brake in my driveway, etc. felt a bit different than I was used to with gasoline vehicles (but also not the same as the Diesel farm trucks and rental vans I have driven). It might be that adjustment that you need to make to the feel of a Diesel. As mentioned above, once you reach a stop with your foot on the brake, the transmission will put itself into neutral until you release the brake, so it shouldn't feel like it's fighting the brake anymore once you reach a complete stop. The only time I've felt a perceivable push from the car is a situation where I start the motor move the car maybe 50 feet then immediately stop again (like moving the car from the street to my driveway or the driveway to the street parking on a cold motor).


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

It seems normal to me. My Cruze is the same as what you mentioned. My Super Duty will take off in gear as soon as the brake is released and go about the same speed with no fuel added by the pedal. Its a diesel thing.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Transmission automatically shifts into neutral when vehicle is stopped and the brake pedal applied.


Mine definitely does not shift into neutral, as I said, I can feel the engine working against the trans when stopped. Sounds like something is not proper in the trans.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Yep, you can feel it in neutral when you stop, if it's not performing this action, take it in.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I never feel mine working against the tranny so something probably is not right.

Also higher idle lessens cylinder wash-down leading to oil dilution....I set my cruise control to keep the big trucks at work on a higher idle when idling for an extended period.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> Mine definitely does not shift into neutral, as I said, I can feel the engine working against the trans when stopped. Sounds like something is not proper in the trans.


Okay - so next time you feel this manually shift the transmission into neutral and observe the tachometer. Does it change rpm?


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Okay - so next time you feel this manually shift the transmission into neutral and observe the tachometer. Does it change rpm?


Tried this today and yes the rpm's briefly jump when I put it in neutral, they settle down to 825 I guess due to computer control.
I wonder if that feature has been disabled due to some complaints I have read about regarding vehicles rolling backwards on hills?
I will discuss this with my dealership and let you guys know. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mine only seems to go to N when coming to a stop in "D", if in the "manuel mode" it doesnt slip to N. Is this normal?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Classy56 said:


> Mine only seems to go to N when coming to a stop in "D", if in the "manuel mode" it doesnt slip to N. Is this normal?


Yes


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> I wonder if that feature has been disabled due to some complaints I have read about regarding vehicles rolling backwards on hills?


If your car is rolling backwards on hills with your foot on the brake (which causes the car to go into neutral) you got bigger problems :grin:


----------

